# Got a call from UK recruiter, asking salary expectation!



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

I got a call from UK recruiter, asking my expected salary in Dubai/Abu Dhabi. Can you help me by giving me some numbers? He was mentioning that someone with my background would be offered in UK from 43-48K pounds, though he did not mention salary in UAE. Earliest thanks. 

Let me introduce myself: (1) Licensed professional engineer in Canada (2) Working for an international power transmission and distribution company with 80K CAD salary, paying tax 33% off (3) specialized in electric power systems (4) 3 years Canadian industrial experience + 5 years post-graduate research experience in power systems field (5) married with no children (6) Canadian master degree in electrical engineering + another master degree from Moscow, Russia

I need help on: (1) What would be my expected salary? (2) How much is avearge living cost, groceries + utilities + outing + gas + movies ect.? (3) How much is apartment cost, 1 bedroom plus den would be fine, not really in high rise, with in-suit laundry? (4) How much would be cost for a used/new car with insurance?

Can I save some money?: The only reason I am thinking to move, because I want to save some money and get ride of my student loans. My salary is mentioned for your reference.

Highly appreciated your time and help.


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

Hi Zahidatef,

I can't answer all of your questions, because I don't have enough knowledge. However, if they're saying that you can earn (the equivalent of?) £48k, that's roughly 312,000AED - 26k per month. Is there a housing allowance on top? 
I'm thinking for a single guy that is plentiful for you to get an apartment, have a car etc.

However, I do not know the going mark rates over in Abu Dhabi/Dubai - so probably best to wait for someone who knows the industry a little better than I do.

Might also be worth finding out if/what the accomodation allowance is - that will play a huge factor on where you can afford to live and what disposable income you'll have.


----------



## crossy1982 (May 1, 2009)

Amnesia180 said:


> Hi Zahidatef,
> 
> I can't answer all of your questions, because I don't have enough knowledge. However, if they're saying that you can earn (the equivalent of?) £48k, that's roughly 312,000AED - 26k per month. Is there a housing allowance on top?
> I'm thinking for a single guy that is plentiful for you to get an apartment, have a car etc.
> ...


I would suggest that you should be asking for 25k per month basic plus housing allowance of 7k per month plus car at around 2.5k per month. You should be able to save at least 15k per month of that salary living a farily good lifestyle. Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

*Thank you so much for the numbers!*



crossy1982 said:


> I would suggest that you should be asking for 25k per month basic plus housing allowance of 7k per month plus car at around 2.5k per month. You should be able to save at least 15k per month of that salary living a farily good lifestyle. Hope that helps.


Is this true that most housing are high rise appartment/condo building? I like small town house/villa/1-2 story building. Can I get something in this type? How much would be the cost? Except those major costs, 10K would be good enough for 2 audult people?

Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## crossy1982 (May 1, 2009)

zahidatef said:


> Is this true that most housing are high rise appartment/condo building? I like small town house/villa/1-2 story building. Can I get something in this type? How much would be the cost? Except those major costs, 10K would be good enough for 2 audult people?
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.


Only low rise aaprtments are the greens and they will cost you 60,000 dhs for a 1 bed, nice area actually! That is rent only and exclused bills. Go to Dubizzle.com | Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs, Classifieds and search for apartments.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

crossy1982 said:


> Only low rise aaprtments are the greens and they will cost you 60,000 dhs for a 1 bed, nice area actually! That is rent only and exclused bills. Go to Dubizzle.com | Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs, Classifieds and search for apartments.


Greens aren't exactly 1/2 floors high, but if you want to consider Greens as lowrise then why not International City, The Gardens, many small developments in Jumierah and Um Suquim, Mirdiff, parts of Deira etc etc


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Or a two bedroom townhouse/villa with a small garden in the Springs. Check out dubizzle.com for prices. Greens is still apartments.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Where will the job be based?

I ask because rental costs in Abu Dhabi are much more than for a comparable property in Dubai.

Hope you get a good package!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

*naukrigulf.com result!*



mgb said:


> Where will the job be based?
> 
> I ask because rental costs in Abu Dhabi are much more than for a comparable property in Dubai.
> 
> Hope you get a good package!


Someone is another forum suggested to keep my resume at naukrigulf.com, I am getting calls and emails from UK recruiters. Initially they are trying to convince me to get a job in UK, but I want to be in Middle East. My primary purpose is to save money.

As per my research in this forum, Abu Dhabi rental cost is more than double. I do not care about housing expense, I am expecting a 1 bedroom apartment/villa/house/townhouse in low rise building in decent area.

Beside rental cost, I am expecting full medical insurance, vacation at least 4 weeks (20 working days), amy be with airfaires to/from Canada and transportation.

My main concern is how much should be the basic salary, what would the groceries, outing in weekends, clothings and other standard living cost for me and my wife that we must spend from our pocket?

At the end you know that you can expect a lot, but are they realistic? I would highly appreciated if you can help on this.

Thanks again for your time. Do you know any electrical engineer?


----------



## JimG (Jun 24, 2009)

zahidatef said:


> Someone is another forum suggested to keep my resume at naukrigulf.
> 
> Would you please tell about the process - interviews and so on.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

*No technical/HR interview yet.*



JimG said:


> zahidatef said:
> 
> 
> > Someone is another forum suggested to keep my resume at naukrigulf.
> ...


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Greens aren't exactly 1/2 floors high, but if you want to consider Greens as lowrise then why not International City, The Gardens, many small developments in Jumierah and Um Suquim, Mirdiff, parts of Deira etc etc


I would'nt recomend International City to anyone, the idea had promise but its not good accommodation. I lived there for 15months then moved out.
The stink from the local sewage works would waft over every night sometimes first thing in the morning and my place was the furtherest away in English cluster.

Other nationals moved in 6 or more to a single bed apt with screaming babies plus they seemed to live in the hallways and the apt are not well sound insulated. 
The build quality is crap, pipes leaking, bad smells, drains backing up flooding the bathrooms. 

Every building has retailing on the ground floor, mostly convenience and fast food so car traffic directly below your place goes on all hrs.

My advise to anyone contemplating working o'seas 'sell your skills at as high a price you can get and don't lower your expectations unless well compensated'


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

*Living experience in International City*



merlin the learned said:


> I would'nt recomend International City to anyone, the idea had promise but its not good accommodation. I lived there for 15months then moved out.
> The stink from the local sewage works would waft over every night sometimes first thing in the morning and my place was the furtherest away in English cluster.
> 
> Other nationals moved in 6 or more to a single bed apt with screaming babies plus they seemed to live in the hallways and the apt are not well sound insulated.
> ...


Thank you for sharing your living experience in International City.


----------



## zooter (Jul 31, 2009)

I actually got a call from a recruiter as well who asked me what my salary expectation was...he was talking about positions in Abu Dhabi...I am a chemical/process engineer (oil and gas, petrochemicals) with about 5 years experience...I told him off the top of my head I would be looking for somethign around 30,000 AED per month...he told me that with the way the market and economy is these days I should expect offers of around AED 15,000 per month.. this seems a bit low to me but he could not tell me whether or not it was inclusive of housing/car allowance as it would be specific to the company making the offer.. 

anyways, is this whats going on in the market these days, have salaries come down this much? i dont think i could really save much making 15,000 per month..


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply to the question I was thinking... good to know! the prices are much lower than any other area that I have researched, now I know why! International city is off the list! Phew!

It is difficult to get a feel for these areas without even being in the city yet!



merlin the learned said:


> I would'nt recomend International City to anyone, the idea had promise but its not good accommodation. I lived there for 15months then moved out.
> The stink from the local sewage works would waft over every night sometimes first thing in the morning and my place was the furtherest away in English cluster.
> 
> Other nationals moved in 6 or more to a single bed apt with screaming babies plus they seemed to live in the hallways and the apt are not well sound insulated.
> ...


----------

